# Your best bike find ever.



## Nickinator (May 5, 2013)

Thought this would be a cool topic that might be fun.

So here it is. What is the best bike you have ever found on CL, a barn, shed, basement, attic, scrap yard and so on

Post up a picture if you have one of when you found it or how it looks today. 

here is mine.
my old radiobike.
bought it from an antique store down in TN from the original owner.


----------



## rhenning (May 5, 2013)

This is the most recent one.  Neighbor brought this over and gave it to me last June.  1987 Schwinn Peloton which was near the top of Schwinn's lightweight line that year.  Free was a very good price for a near perfect bike.  I know it isn't that old but it sure is nice.  Roger


----------



## 1959firearrow (May 5, 2013)

Well I would have to say it was the Mead Sentinel that I found and sold.


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (May 5, 2013)

My is this 1956 JC Higgins Christmas catalog bike. Doing a resto-mod build on it.




Cheers,
Dr. T


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 5, 2013)

1936 Schwinn Henderson. I dug it out of the loft of my grandpa's barn. He bought it off the original owner in the late 1930s. I asked if I could have it and he told me I could. That was in 1997. I cleaned it up and brought it back on the road.


----------



## bike (May 5, 2013)

*says bike not bicycle*




oh well- too many to remember- brain is turning to mush.


----------



## Nickinator (May 5, 2013)

wow now thats a score! what manufacture?


bike said:


> View attachment 95100
> oh well- too many to remember- brain is turning to mush.


----------



## bike (May 5, 2013)

*Flying Merkel*



Nickinator said:


> wow now thats a score! what manufacture?




Miami MFG .........


----------



## npence (May 5, 2013)

I'm going to say this is my best find ever. Found it on CL a few years ago but have sold it since.


----------



## militarymonark (May 5, 2013)

my 1940 schwinn double duty autocycle


----------



## Larmo63 (May 6, 2013)

*Maybe my 1927 Mead Ranger*

I like this bike. It's not rare or fancy, just a solid CL find....


----------



## Iverider (May 6, 2013)

This was my grandmother's J.C. Higgins Jet Flow that I found in my parent's shed. Some how my grandpa ended up with it. The springer, headlight and taillight were in a box along with the original handlebars and saddle. The only thing missing was the tank which I've since found. 

Cost thus far - $50 (for the tank)


----------



## Social Suicide (May 7, 2013)

*Moulton*

Have yet to find a bike that is more fun to ride. I put 800 miles on it last summer.

before:




after:


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 7, 2013)

The Rex-Cycle a few years ago..It was leaned up against a dumpster during a house clean out when discovered :eek:


----------



## Iverider (May 7, 2013)

That cleaned up nice! That Rex cycle is ridiculous! What's the extra rear wheel for??? 

"Should we keep it???" "Meh...the front fork is a little bent and the tires are flat, throw it out."


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 7, 2013)

It is supposed to act as a "suspension" I believe for a smoother ride 
Yeah.."flat tires"..I get that alot.."The bike is a little rusty,but the tires arent any good,they're flat" ..


----------



## Iverider (May 7, 2013)

If only people treated busses the same way. Oh this rust bucket? I want $8k for it. But...but...it's a 67 with no interior and the roof is crushed. Yeah, but I saw one on Barrett-Jackson...


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 7, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> If only people treated busses the same way. Oh this rust bucket? I want $8k for it. But...but...it's a 67 with no interior and the roof is crushed. Yeah, but I saw one on Barrett-Jackson...




 Yup...


----------



## dfa242 (May 7, 2013)

bikesnbuses said:


> The Rex-Cycle a few years ago..It was leaned up against a dumpster during a house clean out when discovered




Okay Jeff, I think your dumpster find might be right up there near the top - granted, this is a Copake price, but still...

http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...1&keyword=rex&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=1&lang=En


----------



## Iverider (May 7, 2013)

It's as if they spent as much money as possible designing and building that bike! That chainring is awesome!


----------



## partsguy (May 7, 2013)

npence said:


> I'm going to say this is my best find ever. Found it on CL a few years ago but have sold it since.




I didn't know you sold the ole Bluebird!


----------



## partsguy (May 7, 2013)

bikesnbuses said:


> The Rex-Cycle a few years ago..It was leaned up against a dumpster during a house clean out when discovered :eek:




It looks like something out of a Dr. Seuss book!


----------



## DonChristie (May 7, 2013)

^^ The Rex cycle is amazing! I remember when you found it. Still have it? Do anything with it? Does best mean most valuable or best keeper? My best find was a 20" BMX bike. What was so amazing about this bike it was a CBR (Cooks brothers racing). Not so rare you say, the serial number was 666! I sold it for a ton about 15 yrs ago. As far as keepers, gotta be my Iver Johnson!

Link to pics. http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=448


----------



## ridingtoy (May 7, 2013)

Well, the nicest bicycle in my small collection is the girls 1950 Hawthorne purchased from an antique dealer. However, my best "find" was this circa-1939 girls Schwinn: http://www.flickr.com/photos/toys-prams/4783645381/in/photostream

It was in a nearby indoor flea market with a tag on it saying "1950's girls bike - $95". I went home and dug through my bicycle collector books, but couldn't find any Schwinns with that same style frame - having two braces between the main tubes - in the 1950s pages. I started paging back through the years until I spotted the exact bicycle on a 1939 catalog page. It may have been made before and after that year, but that was the only year's photo of this particular design the book contained. Needless to say, I went back to the market right away, and before I could open my mouth to dicker a deal the seller says "$50 and it's yours". That was a good enough deal for me for a pre-war Schwinn! I've since put that much and more into her in replacement tires(very dry rotted), tubes, repop Schwinn oval grips, and 100% identical Mesinger seat to replace the original which was tore up and missing a metal side tab. I actually tried pumping up the original tires and they started splitting open immediately.

Dave


----------



## jpromo (May 7, 2013)

I think my best would still be one of my earliest--my '38 Hawthorne Zep. It was posted on craigslist for a few days before I spotted it and it was still available somehow (in an area where good bikes are gone before you can sneeze). Came from the nephew of the second owner who had gotten the bike secondhand in the 50s and brush painted it at age 14 or so. It's my only repainted bike but the kid did a convincing enough job so that I don't abhor the sight of it. I now have the big missing piece in the long chainguard to bring it back to complete.

I think my most recent find makes a close second--BSA Airborne. Missing the crank with sliding pedals but still a wonderful piece of history. It was posted on craigslist the day of the Ann Arbor swap so I think I lucked out since I live right near AA and was able to get home and get on the computer to find it in all its glory, 2 hours late. Still available and by the time I got there the guy had received several more calls saying they'd take it. It was in the far back shed hanging from the rafters for xx years. His father had brought it home sometime in the 50s he claimed and he had had it ever since.


----------



## bricycle (May 7, 2013)

npence said:


> I'm going to say this is my best find ever. Found it on CL a few years ago but have sold it since.




ewe sold that!!!!!!???????


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 7, 2013)

I purchased this bicycle for 3,000.00 off the Raleigh, NC craigslist several years ago from the family of the original owner...to the dollar of the seller's asking price.
There are a number of finds I could list that are special for one reason or another, but the circumstances and the magnitude regarding this one are unforgettable.
Chris


----------



## bricycle (May 7, 2013)

Guess it would have to be this..... A fellow (and wonderful) CABEr found this, did all the negotiating, hauled, packed and shipped it to me.
Aren't CABEr's just wonderful people.......................... (for the most part)?


----------



## bricycle (May 7, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> I purchased this bicycle for 3,000.00 off the Raleigh, NC craigslist several years ago from the family of the original owner...to the dollar of the seller's asking price.
> There are a number of finds I could list that are special for one reason or another, but the circumstances and the magnitude regarding this one are unforgettable.
> Chris
> View attachment 95426




...dang, now I gotta change my underware....


----------



## Lynotch (May 7, 2013)

*First and best find cuz it was free!*

15 years old cleaning out a garage for an elderly lady. Found a 1973 orange krate  in the corner of the garage, she said take! And I got paid for my labor.


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 7, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> I purchased this bicycle for 3,000.00 off the Raleigh, NC craigslist several years ago from the family of the original owner...to the dollar of the seller's asking price.
> There are a number of finds I could list that are special for one reason or another, but the circumstances and the magnitude regarding this one are unforgettable.
> Chris
> View attachment 95426




Ayyyyup..That was a good one


----------



## spoker (May 7, 2013)

havent found my best find yet


----------



## Djshakes (May 7, 2013)

I found a bike right in San Diego not far from my house.   It was a later model Elgin Twin 60, 40 or 41 without the floating tank and leaf spring saddle.    I was told that year they came in either black or red.  This bike was black and in remarkable original condition. My guess is it is one of the top twin bars. I did not detail the bike. There were barely any scratches on the bike. It had the bluebird pedals, aluminum fender, chrome full guard and rack. Elgin stamped seat and grips. The original seat mast decal was still intact as well as all the original wiring etc.  The front lens was broken and it is missing the tail light/Reflector. The tires are aftermarket. I bought it from the original owner and he even had the fossilized Allstate WW's original to the bike. It was strange to see the bike so close to my house in San Diego (old bikes don't exist out here unless collectors own them).  The patina was great. I polished a small area and it gleamed.  I wonder if I still have pictures.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 7, 2013)

bikesnbuses said:


> The Rex-Cycle a few years ago..It was leaned up against a dumpster during a house clean out when discovered :eek:




Holy Crap! and I thought I was lucky. I bet the Copake bike would have brought even more this year.  Its such an absurd design, I can't believe it made it beyond the drawing stage of production.


----------



## bricycle (May 7, 2013)

bikesnbuses said:


> The Rex-Cycle a few years ago..It was leaned up against a dumpster during a house clean out when discovered :eek:




Now THAT would be a KEEPER!!!!!!


----------



## dfa242 (May 7, 2013)

Interestingly, the Copake Rex came out of a Rhode Island collection too - I had a chance to see it a year or so before it was consigned to the auction.


----------



## Lynotch (May 7, 2013)

Found a picture of my krate shortly after I found it.


----------



## tommydale1950 (Oct 31, 2013)

*1928 Colson*

maybe not the most desireable or valuable but one of my favorite barn finds ..


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 31, 2013)

It's been awhile but this was one of the better ones. Funny I thought it was blue until my friend shipping it told me othewise...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 31, 2013)

And for a girls survivor...It was delivered on a pallet drop shipped in the box of a truck hood. LOL


----------



## steve doan (Oct 31, 2013)

*Best find*

I bought a 1934 Aerocycle at a farm auction for $270.00  Steve Doan


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 31, 2013)

*Violation!*



steve doan said:


> I bought a 1934 Aerocycle at a farm auction for $270.00  Steve Doan




I pretty sure there's a rule on here somewhere about making comments like that and not backing them up with some pics.


----------



## oskisan (Oct 31, 2013)

*Its not correct, but I still like it..*

My DX is not original or correct, but I still like it... (I don't know if I like it the best though... this is a tough one). 
Maybe you should have asked "which bike did you pay the most for"?


----------



## Oldnut (Oct 31, 2013)

*Best find yet*

Traded a 20s motobike redone for these

 a matching set of 41 huffmans


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 31, 2013)

militarymonark said:


> my 1940 schwinn double duty autocycle




Me like that one.... Only fender light 40 dd I ever did see... Those are probably rarer then the super deluxe ones... Kidding Marty...


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 31, 2013)

It's been decades, but the best ever was a Renault LeCar full of rusty bike parts out of an old garage behind a former bike shop.  I offered to clean out the garage for them in exchange, but the owner laughed, looked at my pile of loot and $50.00 later it was all mine.  I'm still using and occasionally monetizing those parts.  And I picked up this funny looking camelback When I got to an auction after it was over.  I was looking at it when some guy said "Sure I'll sell it to you!".
http://s53.photobucket.com/user/gormanao/media/IowaTrip2009001.jpg.html
And this scruffy guy came out of a hedge when I answered a newspaper ad (remember those?) for a bike, and asked if they had any old or weird looking bikes:
http://s53.photobucket.com/user/gormanao/media/5Bar.jpg.html
The best find ever is still ahead of me!


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 31, 2013)

My best was not a cruiser at all rather a silly 20 inch bmx bike. I scored a Cooks brothers complete bike at a garage sale with the serial number of #666! I kid you not! This was 15 yrs ago. Paid 40 bucks and I promptly sold it for 700! Darn thing now would be worth 2k or better I imagine!


----------



## El Roth (Oct 31, 2013)

schwinndoggy said:


> My best was not a cruiser at all rather a silly 20 inch bmx bike. I scored a Cooks brothers complete bike at a garage sale with the serial number of #666! I kid you not! This was 15 yrs ago. Paid 40 bucks and I promptly sold it for 700! Darn thing now would be worth 2k or better I imagine!



i remember you.....i remember the frame too.. that was damn cool.. EMPI


----------



## El Roth (Oct 31, 2013)

heres mine..actually my dad found it out in a field ..what caught his eyes were the jeweled grips...back in the 70s..and he gave it to me..of course i blinged it out hard...coz its my bike and it will never be for sale...fun bike to ride and probably the best riding bike i ever owned..the springers rules!! its 1940 hawthorne.


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 31, 2013)

^^ Plus it is a gift from dear old Dad!! What a trip you remember #666! Wonder what became of that ride?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 31, 2013)

my best find was this one. it was listed on ebay through bbc bikes for months. I knew no one recognized what it was, but I didn't have the money. so I watched it sit there in agony wondering who was going to get it. they wanted $2500 for it, and looking like it did to all the world like a mid line Huffman with funny fenders, and knowing bbc was always way over priced, no one looked too closely at it. finally I broke down and called them and made arrangements to put it on a layaway plan and started to sell off quite a few of my treasures. finally I got it paid off and had located the wrong tank for it. a little research, and a few trades and I finally have it mostly sorted out.
it's a 1941 Dayton Mainliner, I paid $2000 for the bike, and somewhere around $800 or so for the tank (it's hard to tell with all the trades involved)

as found on ebay:






after a bit of work:


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 31, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> my best find was this one. it was listed on ebay through bbc bikes for months. I knew no one recognized what it was, but I didn't have the money. so I watched it sit there in agony wondering who was going to get it. they wanted $2500 for it, and looking like it did to all the world like a mid line Huffman with funny fenders, and knowing bbc was always way over priced, no one looked too closely at it. finally I broke down and called them and made arrangements to put it on a layaway plan and started to sell off quite a few of my treasures. finally I got it paid off and had located the wrong tank for it. a little research, and a few trades and I finally have it mostly sorted out.
> it's a 1941 Dayton Mainliner, I paid $2000 for the bike, and somewhere around $800 or so for the tank (it's hard to tell with all the trades involved)
> 
> as found on ebay:
> ...




nice bike, great story...  where did you ever find the tank???


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 31, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> nice bike, great story...  where did you ever find the tank???




long story short, JAF/co got it to make his molds from and after he was done I traded him the 1940 tank I had originally bought for this one plus some other stuff. it really is nearly perfect. oddly it has 4 holes punched in each side of the tank. I wasn't sure if they were factory or not so I left them there, I'm kinda glad I did, they add character.


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 31, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> long story short, JAF/co got it to make his molds from and after he was done I traded him the 1940 tank I had originally bought for this one plus some other stuff. it really is nearly perfect. oddly it has 4 holes punched in each side of the tank. I wasn't sure if they were factory or not so I left them there, I'm kinda glad I did, they add character.




I kind of remember one I saw on ebay with the extra holes?  Did you paint to match then?


----------



## prewarkid (Oct 31, 2013)

I picked up both of these bikes on the bay.  
I bought the 40 to restore because it was covered in surface rust. AFter some elbow grease most of the rust came off so I decided to keep it OG.   The 39 BFG was purchased based on luck.   The bike was listed as an auction style listing.  After a few bid retractions from different buyers the sellers decided to pull the auction and relist it the following day as a BIN.   I just happened to refresh my screen when the listing popped up.  The rest is history.   
The 40 went to a friend down in Newport Beach and the BFG remains in my collection.








 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm glad this got revived, I was hoping everyone would join in.
On the topic of huffmans and ebay, I just bought this sucker off ebay 2 weeks ago for 500 shipped.
proof is in the pudding here is the link http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251358370409&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123












Nick.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Find?*

I've have never really found a bike before, All of mine have come from other collectors or eBay or trades.
This bike is not even close to my most expensive or favorite bike but more rare than most of mine.
Mostly because of the way it is equipped, original paint and chrome, with only a couple of owners.

1937 Aero Flyer badged Roadmaster Deluxe.


----------



## mike j (Nov 1, 2013)

In the mid 80s, in our area, NYC suburbs, they would have summer bulk pickups, where people would put all their junk out at the curb and the municipality would haul it all off to the local landfill. We used to ride around in the evening picking up bicycles to fix up to sell or take on one way budget winter vacations to the caribbean or Mexico. Mostly 10spds. or middleweights. The area was just a few farms until 1955 when the Tappan Zee bridge & NYS thruway were built, which opened up the area. So bicycle history of the area basically started there. Of the hundred or so that I picked up, I saved five that had tanks. My favorite is this 1953 ? Colson commander. I worked in an auto body shop at the time. Repaired the tank, where rotted, painted top of chain guard , Fenders & rims, which were plated & in terrible shape. The rest is original. This is the only bike that I can remember picking up specifically. Had to go back three times to get all the pieces, the homeowner was yelling at me thru his window to get out of his junk. Back then they called us garbage pickers, now it's american pickers.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 1, 2013)

*Hmmmm...they all are Best Finds, until...the next one*

Great subject...but my "best" seems to change weekly.

I thought my 1965 Murray Astro Flite was the "best" I would ever find...but, I guess the biggest surprise that might take top billing as the "Best Find" would be the Mead Ranger..but only because of it's value






But, the next closest "Best Find" in my present collection has to be my FireArrow that a member (lrggarage) found for me.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 1, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> I'm glad this got revived, I was hoping everyone would join in.
> On the topic of huffmans and ebay, I just bought this sucker off ebay 2 weeks ago for 500 shipped.
> proof is in the pudding here is the link http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251358370409&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> View attachment 120712View attachment 120713View attachment 120714View attachment 120715View attachment 120716
> ...




Nice score, was that a BIN?


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 1, 2013)

yeah it was a BIN. I have been working on it the past few days now.

Nick.



bikewhorder said:


> Nice score, was that a BIN?


----------



## catfish (Nov 1, 2013)

bike said:


> View attachment 95100
> oh well- too many to remember- brain is turning to mush.




This is the winner! I doubt anyone will ever top this find.


----------



## OldRoads (Nov 2, 2013)

One of my better finds recently, and cheap!





And this one on Thursday:


----------



## krateman (Mar 9, 2014)

Lynotch said:


> 15 years old cleaning out a garage for an elderly lady. Found a 1973 orange krate  in the corner of the garage, she said take! And I got paid for my labor.




You make me sick. I am putting together a '73 Orange and the parts are pricey! Sure wish I could have that kind of luck one day.


----------



## krateman (Mar 9, 2014)

Lynotch said:


> Found a picture of my krate shortly after I found it.




Do you still have it? The front fender is interesting. I see the seat got worn out and a different one replaced it. Those original seats are hard to find and pricey. I have see them in nos condition. I fell out of my seat with envy.


----------



## krateman (Mar 9, 2014)

jd56 said:


> Great subject...but my "best" seems to change weekly.
> 
> I thought my 1965 Murray Astro Flite was the "best" I would ever find...but, I guess the biggest surprise that might take top billing as the "Best Find" would be the Mead Ranger..but only because of it's value
> 
> ...




What is the price range of these Murray Astro-Flites? I wouldn't mind getting one. Did they make this in a 24"? My wife needs a neat tank/tank-light bike to ride with us. Thanks.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 9, 2014)

*best bike finds*

last year i found both of these on my local cl.first is my 28''shapleigh rugby hardware wood rim motorbike.second is my 1946 bfg badged dx.i really like this one because i have wanted a dx for a while now. these two were bought two days apart while i was on vacation.rob.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 9, 2014)

The price range on these Astro Flites can vary and are all based on condition.
I got the men's one for $375. Value in my opinion is $450-$500....but, that's because it is complete and the frame is very clean. To include the lights front and back. I say complete but, mine is missing the front fender jewel.
Now the girls Astro Flites are easier on the pocket but, that's because it is a girls model. Not any easier to find though. Paid $250 but it was missing a few things. I paid more than I should have but, I had to have it. It is a complete bike now and I would be hard pressed to sell it for less than $400. 
But these bikes could be found for about $250. Complete....I'd say a bit more. Hope that helps and of course is only my opinion.

As for the Astro Flite in the 24" size...I have never seen one. But, I'm sure they were available back then.
I know they had 24" Spaceliners so I would guess Murray offered the clones in that size as well.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 9, 2014)

*Here are a couple*

I have a lot of really nice finds, but these two stand out.
 My 1941, original unrestored Rollfast Deluxe ladies bike,
 and my 1934 "Royal Flyer" badged Rollfast...............................Wayne


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 9, 2014)

*A B6 Schwinn*

I've only been at the old bike thing a few months, but the '51 B6 I got off of CL is so far my best find.


As found, flat tires, etc.



Almost finished with the clean up.  Since this picture, seat redone and finished assembly.


Mike


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 9, 2014)

My best bike find was the '34 Aerocycle which I sold years ago.
My latest best find is this Iver Johnson.




Which I will not sell...


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Mar 9, 2014)

The best bike find for me... There is two so far.  One is my dads bluebird.  He bought it at a garage sale several years ago.



Mine so far for balloon tire bikes is my jeweled tank mead ranger, that may be turned into a autocycle.  Not sure yet.  I traded a pedal tractor for it.



Hopefully there will be others to come along...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingsilver (Mar 9, 2014)

*1937 silver king flo-cycle*

I ONLY HAVE TWO PREWAR BIKES, A 1936 SILVER KING MEN'S M1 DELUXE AND THIS 1937 SILVER KING FLO-CYCLE.  THE FLO-CYCLE HAS TO BE UP THERE AS ONE OF THE MOST BEAUTIFUL DESIGNED PREWAR BIKES.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 9, 2014)

Man I love that bike..Im jealous...


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 9, 2014)

*Nice collection Matt*



Rusty2wheels said:


> The best bike find for me... There is two so far.  One is my dads bluebird.  He bought it at a garage sale several years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




One of these I'll make my way up to Troy and check out your bikes.rob.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Mar 9, 2014)

Come on up, not much to look at.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatbike (Mar 18, 2014)

*Best bike I ever came across was this!!!*

1937 Colson Commander a few years ago. About as rare as they get. I don't there is much rarer.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 18, 2014)

fatbike said:


> 1937 Colson Commander a few years ago. About as rare as they get. I don't there is much rarer.




Nice! I remember reading the thread about the find a while back. Happen to have a link??


----------



## fatbike (Mar 18, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Nice! I remember reading the thread about the find a while back. Happen to have a link??




I don't know. I haven't checked for it in a long time.


----------



## JOEL (Mar 18, 2014)

Only antique bike I ever found in a thrift store... 1938 Wingbar. She cleaned up nice.


----------



## fatbike (Mar 18, 2014)

*I remember that Joel*



JOEL said:


> Only antique bike I ever found in a thrift store... 1938 Wingbar. She cleaned up nice.




I remember when you found that. About the same time I found the Commander. About four years ago?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 18, 2014)

*Found it!*

Story behind Derek's incredible find!

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?24881-Colson&highlight=1937+Colson+Commander


----------



## MaxGlide (Mar 19, 2014)

*found while scouring Craigslist….*

I'd have to say my best and most fun find was this Elgin Twin bar.

I'm from Vancouver Canada so finding anything worthwhile in the vintage bike thing usually means searching US Craigslists… 

So while doing random searches I found her in Little Rock Ark. Sent a few emails, no reply. Kept sending… finally a reply with phone number. Called the fella, turns out he was a tug boat driver on the Mississippi and was gone weeks at a time. Anyway, sort of convinced him to sell and ship it to me… then he backed out saying he had a local guy who wanted it and it was just so much easier for him. I thanked him for letting me know and for even considering going to the hassle of sending it to me.

Well a month or so later I get a call from him saying the guy was jerking him around with payment and that he'd go thru with the deal if I still wanted it…. I was a very happy boy…..

Close tie is the story behind finding the Silver King Hex Tube on CL in San Fran….


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 19, 2014)

My Craigslist-find $160 Twin-Flex chopper...


----------



## Dave K (Mar 19, 2014)

Talewinds said:


> My Craigslist-find $160 Twin-Flex chopper...




Wow great find.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 19, 2014)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! N i c e !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 19, 2014)

*No kidding....*



Talewinds said:


> My Craigslist-find $160 Twin-Flex chopper...




That's pretty wild. I'm sure that one didn't come from our cl. Keep us up to date on this build.


----------



## volksboy57 (Mar 19, 2014)

Talewinds said:


> My Craigslist-find $160 Twin-Flex chopper...




I could use that seat if you wanted to part with it.


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 19, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> That's pretty wild. I'm sure that one didn't come from our cl. Keep us up to date on this build.




It was on STL CL 3 years ago, was over in St. Charles. I've had it in pieces ever since, trying to accumulate the missing bits, think I've got everything now.



volksboy57 said:


> I could use that seat if you wanted to part with it.




Sold that seat to another member long ago, sorry.


----------



## videoranger (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm willing to bet that was the worlds only twin flex chopper at the time, of course now everybody will want one. I'm sure you were quite stunned when you first seen it.


----------



## mlgdave (Mar 19, 2014)

*This lot of 800 bikes and parts*

is my best find, I just bought these yesterday and am about to start moving and refurbing them! I will be posting for sale on CL, Ebay, at my store in Spokane, and various forums, theres is tones of stuff here and its gonna be an adventure/treasure hunt! 










mlgdave


----------



## mlgdave (Mar 19, 2014)

and 1 more pik!





fun!

mlgdave


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Mar 19, 2014)

** To the soon to be Mr. Jennifer Parker ** *that* ^ is what your garage is going to look like in about a year ... 

pap
.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks to my friends at Antique Archaeology, I was able to grab this Clipper pretty soon after it hit the floor. Not to mention for a shockingly good price. I think Mike was fooled by the barn dust. Man did this thing clean up easy!


----------



## TammyN (Mar 19, 2014)

mlgdave said:


> is my best find, I just bought these yesterday and am about to start moving and refurbing them! I will be posting for sale on CL, Ebay, at my store in Spokane, and various forums, theres is tones of stuff here and its gonna be an adventure/treasure hunt! View attachment 143173View attachment 143174View attachment 143175View attachment 143176
> 
> mlgdave




Very cool, Dave! Where is your store in Spokane? I'd like to take a look.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TammyN (Mar 19, 2014)

Double Nickle said:


> Thanks to my friends at Antique Archaeology, I was able to grab this Clipper pretty soon after it hit the floor. Not to mention for a shockingly good price. I think Mike was fooled by the barn dust. Man did this thing clean up easy!
> 
> View attachment 143197




What a great photo! What is the building?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TammyN (Mar 19, 2014)

I've been "bike hunting" for less than a year so I don't have a lot of finds, but this was one of my better ones. It's a 1936. 

It was hiding in the back of an antique store. I should have kept it but at the time I didn't think I had the skills to restore it. It made me a few bucks to pay for another bike.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jkent (Mar 20, 2014)

*1917 Sears Chief*

This would probably be my top pick for my best find.
All original 1917 Sears Chief even the seat is the original Chief seat.
Second ad probably my favorite would be my 1940 Schwinn Henderson.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 20, 2014)

Thats an awesome Chief!!


----------



## jkent (Mar 20, 2014)

*1940 Schwinn Henderson*

My 1940 Henderson
It now has dual drum brakes on it.


----------



## mlgdave (Mar 20, 2014)

TammyN said:


> Very cool, Dave! Where is your store in Spokane? I'd like to take a look.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Store in Spokane is at 4201 N Division, right next to IHOP, its called Goldbay. The bikes will be mostly in a storage unit on foothills drive and as I get them refurbished moved to the store. About 400 are roadworthy now and I will be starting to move stuff to the store tomorrow (Mar 21)

509-951-5604 or (509)-Goldbay 

mlgdave


----------



## krateman (Mar 26, 2014)

krateman said:


> What is the price range of these Murray Astro-Flites? I wouldn't mind getting one. Did they make this in a 24"? My wife needs a neat tank/tank-light bike to ride with us. Thanks.




How much do these Fire Arrow's go for. Thanks for the reply JD.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 27, 2014)

krateman said:


> How much do these Fire Arrow's go for. Thanks for the reply JD.




Krateman....the Fire Arrows are a great middleweight because of the cool tanklight. The one I have is a 59 model which has the harder to find metal tanklight visors vs the newer models that sported the plastic visors (which always are damaged in some way).
The models do vary with a deluxe model that has an electric horn and a 3 speed hub. Mine is the fully loaded model.
Value is all about condition again. Columbia's from this era seem to have had poor chrome on the peaked fenders. Mine does have this pitting issue.
Retail for one like mine is close to $ 450-500....but realistically could be found for less than $350....If it can be found complete.
I have seen the ones with plastic visors and a mechanical horn go for $175-200.

As you can tell, I do have a high value on mine....but that's a "I don't want to sell it" price.

Hoped that helped you on value.


----------



## 41rollfast (Mar 28, 2014)

*My best score*








The before and after and current picture of my 1935-36 Elgin Robin found at the annual January swap meet in Turlock, California about two years ago. It was in the back of a trailer where it couldnt been seen, and i was nosey enough to see it back there. Now I have the correct rack for it, thanks to Carlitos and Slick for helping me out!!


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 29, 2014)

My best find ever ...




Shot w/Nikon b&w in 1990 in the back alley.
Regretfully I sold it.





My not so best find but it was practically given away.
And I needed some of the parts.


----------



## babyjesus (Mar 29, 2014)

bike said:


> View attachment 95100
> oh well- too many to remember- brain is turning to mush.




Jeezus holy m...    ...of god, what the hell, that is amazing!


----------



## krateman (Apr 21, 2014)

JD, thanks for the info about the Fire Arrow. Columbia made this or Huffy? I sure can't wait to sell my two bikes so I can buy another one, one that I will be proud to ride. If you have a Fire Arrow or another cool-looking tank bike, let me know. I really like those Spaceliners you like so much. 
Jeff


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 21, 2014)

Talewinds said:


> My Craigslist-find $160 Twin-Flex chopper...




I wonder if they pitched the chain guard during the build. Still that would make my year to find that for $160.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 5, 2014)

*Not a beauty or anything...*

But recently picked up a '36 Colson motorbike with rare deco tank & even more rare 35-36 tubular rack at a local swap.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 5, 2014)

*Elgin Twin 20 off CL*

Called in sick to work & drove out first thing after spotting the late-night listing on CL. Wasn't even sure what it was at the time. 





Original CL ad pics:








I've since added/deleted parts to make it more correct:


----------



## pedal_junky (May 5, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> But recently picked up a '36 Colson motorbike with rare deco tank & even more rare 35-36 tubular rack at a local swap.




You are wrong sir. That IS a beauty.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks! Have since added some more correct parts such as deep fenders,straightside wheelset,trussrods & earlier fork. Stem & bars not quite correct, but they'll work for now. I have the longfeather guard somewhere. Just need to find it!


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 5, 2014)

I may have already answered the question, but I have thought about this one as of late.
Not the most valuable find, but as configured, maybe the rarest and a custom model for the bicycle jobber here in Richmond, VA.
Chris


----------



## fordmike65 (May 5, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> I may have already answered the question, but I have thought about this one as of late.
> Not the most valuable find, but as configured, maybe the rarest and a custom model for the bicycle jobber here in Richmond, VA.
> Chris
> View attachment 149983View attachment 149984




That does seem like a strange combo. Very nice lady there!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 5, 2014)

*Best bike find ever*

Found unmolested in a garage in my town for over 30 years!



acquired after 5 months of followups!



passed on to a fellow collector.


----------



## babyjesus (May 6, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> I may have already answered the question, but I have thought about this one as of late.
> Not the most valuable find, but as configured, maybe the rarest and a custom model for the bicycle jobber here in Richmond, VA.
> Chris
> View attachment 149983View attachment 149984




Jeez Chris that's amazing!


----------



## jd56 (May 6, 2014)

WES PINCHOT said:


> Found unmolested in a garage in my town for over 30 years!
> View attachment 150002
> acquired after 5 months of followups!
> View attachment 150001
> passed on to a fellow collector.




Wes....what year is the Schwinn? 
Looks alot like my 48 "S4"

Yours




Mine with the original owner.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 6, 2014)

Jd.   That is a 1941 super deluxe autocycle

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 6, 2014)

WOW!!!!!!!!!Awesome finds!!!Beautiful bicycles!!


----------



## jd56 (May 6, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Jd.   That is a 1941 super deluxe autocycle
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk




Thx obi....got to love the red/ white / blue....I know I do.
Those twin silver rays are needed on mine.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 6, 2014)

His is black. Here is a pic Greg sent me last year 




Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 6, 2014)

*That's a pic of the Wes find ......*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> His is black. Here is a pic Greg sent me last year View attachment 150094
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk








Looks like the same bike - great example - same wear marks


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 6, 2014)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Looks like the same bike - great example - same wear marks




Yep it is. Love this bike... !

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg M. (May 7, 2014)

*Thank you. I love it too!*

Wes's find, but I'm still pinching myself!
Thank you Wes for letting me take care of her for the next few decades, God willing.

Here are two more " finds of a lifetime " bikes that I just found within one week.
These are both just pulled out of decades of storage. 
Both 1938's
Enjoy!

Greg M.


----------



## Greg M. (May 7, 2014)

*And now the pics...*

I must be dreaming.

Greg M.


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 7, 2014)

I like the Autocycle picture! ;At night,with it in the back of the van,so thrilled you got it..So excited,you cant believe it actually with you and you feel like you just stole it out of a museum and are on the run with it!! 



Disclosure ; Im not suggesting ANYONE stole a bicycle! Im just trying to describe how a "late night score" feels to me sometimes  and maybe others...


----------



## rollfaster (May 7, 2014)

*im so glad for you.*

some people have to wait their whole life to find a score this incredible.im still waiting myself.:o


----------



## dfa242 (May 7, 2014)

Greg M. said:


> ...two more " finds of a lifetime " bikes that I just found within one week...




Looks like you've had quite a week - good for you!


----------



## Oldnut (Aug 13, 2014)

*Best find so far*

Found this miami at the Portland show.has a losier sporting goods,Toledo head badge on it.thanks to Patric's educating me on these miamis I saw it 200 feet away.how many people passed this up bought it on the 3rd day of the show.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 13, 2014)

*My best bike find ever.*

Ok I guess I can finally play. 1935 Elgin Gull. Unrestored.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 13, 2014)

*Gull*

Any chance you'd care to share the story of how you acquired it?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 13, 2014)

*Inquiring minds want to know.*

Well, I build hotrods and kustom cars for myself. I have a lot of old friends in the hobby. I have a really nice old hottrodder buddy, When I need ford parts or bicycle parts I go to him. I have had a boatload of prewar and postwar bikes. I have sold a ton through the years and gave away a ton. I borrowed Larock's Schwinn and went on a Cyclone Coaster ride. I was turned on to Ballooners again by Larock and Frank and I wanted to get a rider. 

Long story short, I simply asked my good old friend if he had a pre-war or post war rider that was complete. We dug the Gull out of his shed.  I have always known about the Gull since I was about 17- 18 years old and completely forgot about it. When we pulled it out of the shed my balls went into my stomach. I asked him how much? He said $ I said ok no problem. I paid the man and went back and bought more bikes and parts. I guess to be honest It took me years to finally acquire this gem. And to be honest, The guy who said, that I couldn't possibly have that much money into it is wrong! Time is money. If it took me years to finally be able to have this bike and bring it out to the public I would say that is priceless.


----------



## willswares1220 (Aug 13, 2014)

Probably one of my best finds for the price would be this Indian from around 1917 that I used to own at one time around three years ago. I have since, traded it off to a fellow collector who has it displayed with pride.
I purchased it from 2 reclusive farm brothers for ( $60.00 ) prior to their farm auction. It was their fathers bike at one time and their land was slated for development. It was hanging in one of their sheds. It wasn't difficult to make a quick decision!
The only things I added in the photo, was the klaxon, tool pouch, leather seat pan in better condition than found, grips and replacement front wood rim.


----------

